# Won't walk once leashed



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi All. MuShu is almost 6 months now. He does fine wearing his collar. However, as soon as I put the leash on, he FREEZES in place. I have waited for him to walk so I can follow him; NOPE; and I tried gently tug on his collar to get him to move, HE WENT NUTS. Jumping up and down like I was torturing him. I have tried it so many times, he just won't walk on the leash. *What am I doing wrong?*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Try putting the leash on him when you are in the house and let him drag it around. You can also try giving him treats on the walk. Start small. Try to get him to take one step. When he does give him a treat and act like it is the greatest thing in the world. Work up to a few steps.

Have you tried starting your walk in different places? Maybe something in the area is scaring him. Try walking down a few houses and then setting him down.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Or maybe just practicing in the house, go from room to room. That's how I plan on starting Dash out. HTH


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

You should probably be using a harness. I was told by the breeder NEVER pull on the collar as it can crush the puppies trachea... A collar is fine for fashion... I also agree, that you shold practice in your house first.
Jellybn1


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would tie a light string to his collar and let him pull it around the house while you are actively supervising. Slowly increase the weight until he is dragging a light leash. 

Definately use some treats and/or toys as rewards for moving with the leash on. 

I've always had good luck walking them with another dog for them to get moving at first. If you have another dog at home or he has a buddy, that would be something else to try.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Harley wasn't to fond of her leash at first, but I won her over with food. I threw one of her treats one foot in front of her, so she had to walk a little to get it. I did that a few times and threw the treat a little farther out each time. Eventually, she was having a lot of fun and almost forgot about the leash.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

First use a harness not a collar. Lacey only wears a harness. Food works great as a motivator. Put it in front of her and let her walk to it.


----------



## Chilly dog (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I had the same problem as Didi this weekend when I tried to take Chilly for his first walk. For some crazy reason, I thought dogs have a natural walking-on-a-leash instinct - apparently not! I had Chilly on the harness, attached to the leash ready to go... But there was just too much for him to see and smell to even BOTHER walking anywhere, lol. Thanks for the tricks everyone, I'm going to give them a try!

Mal & Chilly


----------

